# I wish she wouldn't / didn't



## english-learner

hello guys, well when I use "wish" it is correct to say:

example: I wish she would call tonight.  -right-?
but, can I make it negative using "would", I mean can I say:

I hope she wouldn´t call tonight. or should I say -I hope she didn´t call tonight"


----------



## West_Fan

If you want to negate "I hope she calls tonight." you would say, "I hope she doesn't/does not call tonight."

...

"I hope she didn't call tonight." would be past tense.

I hope she wouldn't sounds wrong to me somehow.

But you can say "I wish she wouldn't..." but it means something a bit different.

"I hope she didn't call." means that the action was completed.

"I hope she wouldn't call" is incorrect on its own but you can say something like...

"I hope she wouldn't call when we eat dinner." or something like that.

The "I wish + somebody + would/wouldn't + verb" is usually used to convey a kind of habit that someone likes or doesn't like.

Ej.

I wish he would speak more clearly.
I wish he wouldn't mumble when he speaks.

I wish she would do her homework more often.
I wish she wouldn't procrastinate.


----------



## chamyto

West_Fan said:


> If you want to negate "I hope she calls tonight." you would say, "I hope she doesn't/does not call tonight."
> 
> ...
> 
> "I hope she didn't call tonight." would be past tense.
> 
> I hope she wouldn't sounds wrong to me somehow.
> 
> But you can say "I wish she wouldn't..." but it means something a bit different.
> 
> "I hope she didn't call." means that the action was completed.
> 
> "I hope she wouldn't call" is incorrect on its own but you can say something like...
> 
> "I hope she wouldn't call when we eat dinner." or something like that.
> 
> The "I wish + somebody + would/wouldn't + verb" is usually used to convey a kind of habit that someone likes or doesn't like.
> 
> Ej.
> 
> I wish he would speak more clearly.
> I wish he wouldn't mumble when he speaks.
> 
> I wish she would do her homework more often.
> I wish she wouldn't procrastinate.



Really ???


----------



## blasita

Hello english-learner and welcome to the forum.



> As far as I know , I wish + Past simple/Perfect ( never would )



Hello Chamyto. 

The structure _wish ...  would/wouldn´t_ is correct. It refers to things that do or will happen, and it usually expresses regret/annoyance that something won´t happen (e.g. _I wish you would stop smoking. /I wish you wouldn´t make so much noise._)

Hope it helps. Un saludo.


----------



## inib

Englishlearner, I think the main problem here is that _wish_ and _hope_ have different constructions. Once you decide on a verb, we can give you the options!

Chamyto, as Blasita and Westfan say, _wish_ can be followed by past simple OR _would/wouldn't_. (Also past perfect, in reference to a regret). This is not the case with _hope._


----------



## LeoLeo9

Wish+simple past: Deseo que pase algo, ojalá pase
I wish I could fly
Wish+Past perfect: Arrepentirse de algo pasado, ojalá hubiese sucedido de manera diferente
I wish I had never told you my secret
Wish+Would: Para quejarte de algo que no te gusta
I wish you wouldn't do that


----------



## Bigote Blanco

LeoLeo9 said:


> Wish+simple past: Deseo que pase algo, ojalá pase
> I wish I could fly
> Wish+Past perfect: Arrepentirse de algo pasado, ojalá hubiese sucedido de manera diferente
> I wish I had never told you my secret
> Wish+Would: Para quejarte de algo que no te gusta( o algo que te gusta)
> I wish you wouldn't do that


 
wish + would

I wish you would buy me some flowers.
I wish you would call me more often.
I wish you would kiss me again.
I wish you would buy me some candy.
I wish you would do the dishes. 


I wish you would stop doing that. I wish you would't do that.
I wish you would stop buying me so much candy.
I wish you would take out the trash more often.
I wish you would stop talking like that. I wish you wouldn't talk like that.
I wish you would stop smoking. I wish you wouldn't smoke so much.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Te quejas de lo que no te gusta, aunque lo expreses diciendo lo que realmente te gustaría que pasara. De lo que te gusta no te quejas, no?


----------



## ampurdan

Is there a difference between "I wish you would buy me some candy" and "I wish you bought me some candy"?


----------



## Bigote Blanco

ampurdan said:


> Is there a difference between "I wish you would buy me some candy" and "I wish you bought me some candy"?


 
Yes there's a difference. 
I wish you would buy me some candy. 

I wish you bought me some candy.

bought is past tense, action complete como compró.
 ¿Se puede decir?: Espero que me compró un poco de dulce.
Es lo mismo en Ingles. No se puede decirlo asi.


----------



## blasita

> Yes there's a difference.
> I wish you would buy me some candy.
> I wish you bought me some candy.
> bought is past tense, action complete como compró.
> ¿Se puede decir?: Espero que me compró un poco de dulce.
> Es lo mismo en Ingles. No se puede decirlo asi.



I don´t understand why it´s incorrect as you say, Bigote Blanco. I think we can use past simple with ´wish´ with a present/future meaning (not past meaning), don´t we?  Could you please explain it a little bit more?

Thank you.  Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

Bigote Blanco said:


> Yes there's a difference.
> I wish you would buy me some candy.
> 
> I wish you bought me some candy.
> 
> bought is past tense, action complete como compró.
> ¿Se puede decir?: Espero que me compró un poco de dulce.
> Es lo mismo en Ingles. No se puede decirlo asi.



Thank you, Bigote. I definitely need to revise that.

So, I guess this does not hold:



LeoLeo9 said:


> Wish+simple past: Deseo que pase algo, ojalá pase



EDIT - Oops! I hadn't realized Blasita asked pretty much the same.


----------



## blasita

> Is there a difference between 1) "I wish you would buy me some candy" and 2) "I wish you bought me some candy"?



Sorry to write another post, but this is my understanding (so that you can correct me if I´m wrong):

Sentence #1). (_wish + would + bare infinitive-to express impatience, annoyance or dissatisfaction._)  I mean to say: why don´t you buy me some candy/sweets? It could be also seen as a request; I´m annoyed because I think you can do it but you are not willing.

Sentence #2). (_wish + past simple-to express that we want a situation in the present /future to be different._)  It´s like saying: it would be nice if you bought me …  So, it´s a pity, I´m sorry you can´t do it. It doesn´t express annoyance.

Un saludo.


----------



## capitas

Oh, how I wish you were here! Pink Floid, with present-future meaning.


----------



## capitas

I wish you were here. I want you to be here, but you aren't.
I wish you would be here. I want you to be here, no matter if you are or not.


----------



## english-learner

. First of all I just want to thank you all for your reply, now - "hope"- is much more clearer to me . but then in the case of "wish

it is correct to say:

example: I wish she would call tomorrow. -right-?
so, can I negate the statement using "would", I mean can I say:

I wish she wouldn´t call tomorrow?

other examples: *Carl wishes Mary *wouldn’t go* shopping so often
*Jon wishes Melinda *wouldn’t leave* her toys in the kitchen

and if so, is it only used when we talk about habits, or any type of situation?

sorry if I sound as if I haven´t read the posts. but yesterday someone told me the *-(I wish+she+wouldnt+verb in present) *was incorrect , and I insisted it was valid in english. so just want to make it clear. I would really apreciate to have some feedback here.
thanks


----------



## frida-nc

> and if so, is it only used when we talk about habits, or any type of situation?


Exactly.  Habitual or expected actions.
I wish she wouldn't call during my favorite show.
I wish she wouldn't call without a reason.
I wish she wouldn't call at all.

These are all ok, while "I wish she wouldn't call tomorrow" would not normally be said by a native speaker.
In the positive, it's also not used all that often for specific time-limited actions.

"I wish X would call tomorrow" is not said frequently--it's only when you would really like a call, but aren't really expecting a call.


----------



## inib

Englishlearner, I hardly dare add any more to what has already been said, though I can't say I really find the sentences "I wish you bought me some candy" or "I wish you would be here" very natural. (Nevertheless, usually someone can find a very specific situation which defies the general rule). 
What I can confirm is that "I wish + she + wouldn't (yes, in negative) + verb in infinitive" is perfectly correct.
Eg: _I wish she wouldn't keep phoning me in the middle of the night_.
I would apply it to habits, so I wouldn't use "I wish she wouldn't call me tomorrow", but rather "I HOPE she won't call me tomorrow".


----------



## Bigote Blanco

inib said:


> Englishlearner, I hardly dare add any more to what has already been said, though I can't say I really find the sentences "I wish you bought me some candy" or "I wish you would be here" very natural. (Nevertheless, usually someone can find a very specific situation which defies the general rule).
> What I can confirm is that "I wish + she + wouldn't (yes, in negative) + verb in infinitive" is perfectly correct.
> Eg: _I wish she wouldn't keep phoning me in the middle of the night_.
> I would apply it to habits, so I wouldn't use "I wish she wouldn't call me tomorrow", but rather "I HOPE she won't call me tomorrow".


 
I'd never say in my common AmE "I hope she won't call me tomorrow."
I'd normlly say "I hope she doesn't call me tomorrow" 

Of course, this depends more on what she looks than proper AmE.  If she was quite attractive, I might say "I really hope she calls me again tomorrow."


----------



## frida-nc

> I'd never say in my common AmE "I hope she won't call me tomorrow."



I hope he doesn't
I hope he won't
I hope he isn't going to....

All used (by many of us), and all mean the same.


----------



## Istriano

She is not here:  _I wish she were here._
She will not be here: _ I wish she would be here._
She was not here: _I wish she had been here._


----------



## Scalpel72

blasita said:


> Sorry to write another post, but this is my understanding (so that you can correct me if I´m wrong):
> 
> Sentence #1). (_wish + would + bare infinitive-to express impatience, annoyance or dissatisfaction._)  I mean to say: why don´t you buy me some candy/sweets? It could be also seen as a request; I´m annoyed because I think you can do it but you are not willing.
> 
> Sentence #2). (_wish + past simple-to express that we want a situation in the present /future to be different._)  It´s like saying: it would be nice if you bought me …  So, it´s a pity, I´m sorry you can´t do it. It doesn´t express annoyance.
> 
> Un saludo.




According to my readings the patterns of 'wish' varies depending on the tenses  as follows :

A wish about the future :
Wish+ would
the connotation are :
a) a wish for a change in someone's behaviour
b) a wish for something to happen
c) an abrupt request or complaint

I wish people wouldn't leave this door open
I wish Mary would reply my letter
I wish she wouldn't smoke 

About the present
Wish+past tense/could ( NOT would)
I wish I had a little more money
I wish I could ski. I'm hopeless at it
The connotation :
a wish for something in the present to be different.

About the past 

wish+past perfect /could have

I wish I had never bought this TV set. It's always going wrong.
Angie wishes she could have gone to the party, but she was ill.
Connotation it's a real wish for something that happened and the speaker wanted it were differently.

Scalpel72


----------



## blasita

> According to my readings the patterns of 'wish' varies depending on the tenses as follows :
> 
> A wish about the future :
> Wish+ would



Yes, and also e.g. _I wish you wouldn´t keep making that stupid noise._ (Things that _do_/will happen).

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## inib

blasita said:


> Yes, and also e.g. _I wish you wouldn´t keep making that stupid noise._ (Things that _do_/will happen).
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


 I wonder, and just wonder, if Scalpel is right about "I wish someone WOULD"  being mostly restricted to future wishes. I have experimented in the past with the theory that "would" expresses future wishes (along with its other requirements), but have always found an example that defies this theory. 
BUT, although "I wish you wouldn't keep making stupid noises" might seem to refer to the present, a lot of examples of this type include "keep/keep on" or synonyms. Could that be the key? Maybe it means "you definitely ARE making the noise now, but I hope you WILL stop soon".


----------



## blasita

> I wonder, and just wonder, if Scalpel is right about "I wish someone WOULD" being mostly restricted to future wishes. I have experimented in the past with the theory that "would" expresses future wishes (along with its other requirements), but have always found an example that defies this theory.
> BUT, although "I wish you wouldn't keep making stupid noises" might seem to refer to the present, a lot of examples of this type include "keep/keep on" or synonyms. Could that be the key? Maybe it means "you definitely ARE making the noise now, but I hope you WILL stop soon".



Exactly, inib.   I wouldn´t have been able to explain it better.

I was not trying to correct anybody here. In my experience, students have some problems when told that it only refers to the future; they then ask: Why? Isn´t it happening now?? This is the reason of my last post.  Thanks very much, inib.

By the way, I´ve got a question: Would it be okay to say ´_I wish you wouldn´t be making so much noise now´_?

Un saludo.


----------



## frida-nc

> Would it be okay to say ´_I wish you wouldn´t be making so much noise´_ (now)?


No, not really.  We don't use the progressive construction in this case. It's a question of usage rather than strict grammar.
"I wish you wouldn't be making so much noise."
"I wish you wouldn't make so much noise."
"I wish you wouldn't be so noisy." 
"I wish you wouldn't keep making that noise."  

"Be" and "Making" are both ok, but they need to be in the correct context.


----------



## blasita

> No, not really. We don't use the progressive construction in this case. It's a question of usage rather than strict grammar.
> "I wish you wouldn't be making so much noise."
> "I wish you wouldn't make so much noise."
> "I wish you wouldn't be so noisy."
> "I wish you wouldn't keep making that noise."
> "Be" and "Making" are both ok, but they need to be in the correct context.



Thank you, Frida. 

So, then could we add ´now´ here:  "I wish you wouldn't make so much noise _now_." "I wish you wouldn't be so noisy _now_ ?". I want to talk the present only.


----------



## frida-nc

Yes. "Now" would be ok.


----------



## blasita

> Yes. "Now" would be ok.



Thank you very much.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Sorry, just to write it correctly: 


capitas said:


> Oh, how I wish you were here! Pink Flo*y*d, with present-future meaning.


----------



## capitas

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Sorry, just to write it correctly:


With both meanings on the current topic:
I wish you didn't come after me.. (something past you have already done)
I wish you wouldn't come after me. (future)


----------



## frida-nc

> With both meanings on the current topic:
> I wish you didn't come after me.. (something past you have already done)


It doesn't sound quite right without something following.  Again, this would most likely refer to a habitual action.

I wish you *didn't* come after me whenever I'm two minutes late for a meeting.  [You could also use "wouldn't" to imply future actions more emphatically.]

 But, referring to a single instance:  I wish you *hadn't* come after me.  

Your future option sounds fine.  ("Wishing" implies, however, that you have no control.  "I don't want you to come after me" is a more direct request.)


----------



## capitas

frida-nc said:


> It doesn't sound quite right without something following. Again, this would most likely refer to a habitual action.
> 
> I wish you *didn't* come after me whenever I'm two minutes late for a meeting.
> 
> But, referring to a single instance: I wish you *hadn't* come after me.
> 
> Your future option sounds fine.


Thank you, frida-nc.
What do you think of:
I wish you didn't come after me as you always do. (expressing both ideas: she always comes after me, and this very time she has also come after me). Should I have to say the same way "I wish you hadn't come after me as you always do?


----------



## frida-nc

"I wish you hadn't" refers to one incident.
"I wish you didn't" refers to a repeated action, or most likely, a habit.

Both sound ok in the context you give, capitas.  It depends on what you're emphasizing: the latest action, or the habit.
Cheers!


----------



## inib

I've always liked explaining WISH + past simple/past perfect, and hated explaining WISH + conditional, *but now I hate it even more*!!!


----------



## english-learner

oh thank you so much for your reply guys¡¡.

 now it´s as clear as water

I wish you all a great day


----------

